# Solved: Outlook XP error code: 0x8004010d



## NateRD23 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello again

I am trying to setup a user with Outlook XP and map their *.pst file to one of our network drives. When I go into the "Outlook Data Files" and click add to add the *.pst file and put in our network drive I get this error: An unknown error occurred, error code: 0x8004010d

What in the world does that mean?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

How large is the pst file? Have you tried doing a windows search for scanpst.exe and looked into scanning the PST file?


----------



## NateRD23 (Mar 31, 2006)

Looks like it was the network drive where we were trying to create it. The amount of space allocated to the drive was nearing capacity. I looked up some things on google and got a memory full type response. So, that makes some sense to me. The PST file that it creates on the C: works fine. Thanks for the response, but I think we just need to increase or delete some files on the network drive.


----------

